# Schaltung schleift am Hinterreifen



## kernm23 (27. August 2017)

Habe gebrauchtes Scott Scale 20 Zoll gekauft. 
Leider  hab ich ein Problem mit der Schaltung:

Der kleinste Gang auf dem Hinterrad lässt sich nicht nutzten. Die Schaltung sitzt dann so nah am Reifen, dass die Schaltung am Reifen (Mantel) schleift, wenn die Kette auf dem großen Kettenrad hinten läuft. Der Reifen dreht sich dann nicht mehr. 

Verbogen scheint an der Schaltung nichts zu sein. 

Die Grösse der montierten Reifen ist 20x2,125. 
Nicht die Standardausstattung mit 20x2,0. 

Evtl. ist der montierte Reifen einfach etwas zu breit mit 2,125 Zoll. 
Kann das sein?
Oder was meint ihr ist der Grund?


----------



## AndiK75 (27. August 2017)

Mein erster Gedanke wäre, dass das Schaltauge verbogen ist.
Mach mal bitte ein Bild von hinten.

Ein nicht zentrisch sitzendes Hinterrad könnte aber auch die Ursache sein.  


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sky-2k (27. August 2017)

Zu langes schaltwerk verbaut? Sehe soetwas auch gerade wenn Ich ehrlich bin zum ersten mal


----------



## kernm23 (27. August 2017)

Ist das Original Schaltwerk. 
Ich stelle morgen nochmal Fotos von hinten ein.


----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2017)

Schaltwerkskäfig oder Schaltauge verbogen! Blick von hinten auf's Schaltwerk. 
Einfach vorsichtig nach außen biegen.


----------



## KIV (28. August 2017)

Aber zu lang isses auch...
Kein Wunder, wenn da was verbogen wird.


----------



## Sky-2k (28. August 2017)

Jep faellt mir nun auch erst so wirklich auf bei genauerer betrachtung..


----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Aber zu lang isses auch...


das is halt die Crux mit dem orischinolen Zeugs


----------



## kernm23 (28. August 2017)

Also verbogen scheint nichts zu sein. 

Hier nochmal 2 Fotos von hinten. 













Was wäre die günstigste Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben? 
Brauche ich ein neues Schaltwerk? 
Gehts auch anders?
Mit welchen Kosten muss ich rechnen?


----------



## Sky-2k (28. August 2017)

Ich wuerde das Schaltwerk mal testweise demontieren um mir dass Schaltauge mal etwas genauer anzusehen, falls dieses wirklich gerade stehen sollte wuerde ich einfach falls verfuegbar ein anderes (kuerzeres) Schaltwerk testen


----------



## KIV (28. August 2017)

kernm23 schrieb:


> Habe gebrauchtes Scott Scale 20 Zoll gekauft.
> Leider  hab ich ein Problem mit der Schaltung:
> 
> Der kleinste Gang auf dem Hinterrad lässt sich nicht nutzten. Die Schaltung sitzt dann so nah am Reifen, dass die Schaltung am Reifen (Mantel) schleift, wenn die Kette auf dem großen Kettenrad hinten läuft. Der Reifen dreht sich dann nicht mehr.
> ...


Was mir gerade noch auffällt: Sind vorne eigentlich mehrere Kettenblätter oder nur 1-fach..?
Falls auf dem Bild schon das große (einzige) KB aufliegt, ist die Kette auch viel zu lang. Du kannst dann evtl auch über die Schraube am Schaltauge noch etwas am Winkel spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (28. August 2017)

also bei genauerer Betrachtungsweise würd ich mal mit dem einfachsten anfangen: das Schaltauge ist verbogen. 

Hast du zwei linke Hände - dann bitte ab zum Fachhändler. 
Wenn du dir das selbst zutraust, würde ich mal vorsichtig den Schaltwerkskäfig von unten weg nach außen ziehen, bis du wieder in der Flucht zum Zahnkranz bist.


----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2017)

kernm23 schrieb:


> Was wäre die günstigste Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben?


einfach mal vorsichtig am Schaltwerkskäfig nach außen ziehen, das sieht auf dem1. Bild von#9 schon verbogen aus.
Das würde schon helfen. Schaltauge ist nicht wechselbar, sehe ich das richtig?

@Roelof war schneller


----------



## Roelof (28. August 2017)

nein, Schaltauge ist nicht wechselbar, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## KIV (28. August 2017)

Besser wäre mE ne Gewindestange geeignet, die man mit großen Unterlegscheiben am Schaltauge abstützt. Dreckige Lösung ist ein verstellbarer Maulschlüssel.

Die Kette ist aber trotzdem zu lang. Und ein neues Short-Cage-Schaltwerk ist mit rd 30€ inkl Versand eine sinnvolle Investition, denke ich.


----------



## Didde (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer sagen wie das Problem nun final behoben wurde?
Baue gerade das Scale vom Kleinen auf Scheibenbremsen um und dabei ist mir auch das verbogene Schaltauge aufgefallen - es war schon immer sehr sehr nah am Mantel aber jetzt wird es doch ganz schön eng =)

Wenn es in einem preislichen Rahmen ist, würde ich auch gerne vorne auf 1-fach Kurbel (mit Kettenspanner) umrüsten - ebenfalls wäre es eine Überlegung weg vom Gripshift auf Schalthebel zu wechseln... hat da jemand vielleicht eine gute Kombination als Tip?

Oder ich lass es eben so wie es ist - tausche das Schaltwerk auf ein neues Shortcage und die Gripshift Griffe auf Hebel - sofern das funzt?

Danke vorab 
Gruß
Ben


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (7. Dezember 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Zum Prüfen und Richten des Schaltauges gibt es spezielle Werkzeuge.
> Nur, dieses Werkzeug setzt voraus daß das LR absolut schlagfrei dreht.
> 
> Ich prüfe und richte mit einer M10x1 Hohlachse.
> ...





Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> ... Das schaltet noch irgendwie?


Da die "Hilfsachse" und die Achse der Nabe aber raumparallel verlaufen müssen ist der "Blick von hinten" unabdingbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

